# Bridgeport bearing locknut size?



## mtnlvr (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm  replacing the bearings in the step pulley housing and am missing the inner locking ring.  Does anyone have one they could give me dimensions off of so I could make one?


It's part #2 in the parts breakdown.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## mtnlvr (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone have the size?


----------



## FastPauly (Feb 20, 2013)

If it is an internal snap ring you are referring to then the info from the link below may be of help.....you will need the bore size for starters. 

http://www.engineersedge.com/hardware/retaining-rings-inch-sizes.htm


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2013)

Unless someone has their machine apart to measure it, I don't think you are going to get a quick answer on this one.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 20, 2013)

Call High Quality Tools and ask them.  http://hqtinc.com/    They are reasonably priced and who I buy my Bridgeport parts from.


----------



## mtnlvr (Feb 20, 2013)

I was hoping to turn one on the lathe instead of buying one.  After all that's part of the reason we have these machines.
I know it's a long shot someone would also have theirs apart but, didn't know if someone had a spare laying around they could measure.
Thanks for the replys so far.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2013)

I am a little confused, you can not measure the mating part to make it fit? You should already have the info you need.


----------



## mtnlvr (Feb 20, 2013)

Randy, I can get the inner thread size from the shaft but don't know the amount of clearance between the inner and outer locknut.
Also, the outer nut has a shelf with a lip inside it.  Does the inner nut screw down and contact the lip or is there a groove cut in the 
bottom so it sits over the lip?  Thanks


----------



## RandyM (Feb 21, 2013)

I am sorry George, I can not answer those questions without taking the machine apart. I think you have a decision to make, you'll either have to R & D the part fit and design or break down and buy the part. I am sorry this is the best I can help you with at this time. I know you were hoping someone already had a machine in pieces that could get you a drawing but, it doesn't look like that is going to happen. Unless you are willing to wait. Good luck.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 21, 2013)

It's probably a $5.00 part.   I would think you could find something more complicated to make. :banghead:


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 21, 2013)

mtnlvr said:


> Randy, I can get the inner thread size from the shaft but don't know the amount of clearance between the inner and outer locknut.
> Also, the outer nut has a shelf with a lip inside it. Does the inner nut screw down and contact the lip or is there a groove cut in the
> bottom so it sits over the lip? Thanks




From what I remember the inner ring has a groove in it to make a labyrinth seal. Part is around $40 new.


----------

